# HK factory video. (gun tests and manufactoring)



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Very cool video! Wish I knew German


----------



## One (Dec 2, 2006)

sweet video man just watched the whole thing and was trying to understand any german i could, but that ended up being about 10 words tops, lol


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Awesome! I loved all the torture tests...VERY cool. I'm not going to go freeze my USPc or bury it in the dirt, but it was fun watching them do it! Wouldn't it be fun to have their jobs for a day or two?? :mrgreen:


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

KingAirDriver said:


> Wouldn't it be fun to have their jobs for a day or two?? :mrgreen:


Hell ya! Picture going to work each day doing nothing but test firing weapons!


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Hell ya! Picture going to work each day doing nothing but test firing weapons!


Oh yeah, that would be awesome. However, I guess most jobs eventually do become a "job." Heh! Beats sitting in a cubicle all day though... no offense to those that may do that already. :smt083


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Pretty cool, looks like some fun jobs... makes me want an H&K now. 

Now, if I could only understand any of that. :-/


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

The chick in the factory is my dream woman...


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*WoW!!!*

They sure don't play around at HK. Very nice Video.


----------

